
Formalizing the Robots Exclusion Protocol Specification - manjana
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2019/07/rep-id.html
======
manjana
Also: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-koster-
rep-02](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-koster-rep-02)

